# Best way to lift Cruze for an underbody detail/cleaning and touch up?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I was wondering what is the best way to lift the Cruze to perform an underbody cleaning. When I say underbody clean I don't mean just spray down with pressure wash, which I periodically do. I'm saying I want to be able to access the bottom of the car where I can wash it the same way I would the rest of the car which is by hand with a wash mitt to scrub and agitate the underbody. All of this will be followed up with the appropriate touch up paints et. I'm doing is because do only am Into detailing on that level but also because some view it as routine yearly procedure for those in northern salt road climates. ive seen post about getting under the car for oil changes etc however I a taking about having enough clearance where I am fully under it to do these things.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Snappa said:


> I was wondering what is the best way to lift the Cruze to perform an underbody cleaning. When I say underbody clean I don't mean just spray down with pressure wash, which I periodically do. I'm saying I want to be able to access the bottom of the car where I can wash it the same way I would the rest of the car which is by hand with a wash mitt to scrub and agitate the underbody. All of this will be followed up with the appropriate touch up paints et. I'm doing is because do only am Into detailing on that level but also because some view it as routine yearly procedure for those in northern salt road climates. ive seen post about getting under the car for oil changes etc however I a taking about having enough clearance where I am fully under it to do these things.


Also I want to add to this that I'll be needing room to spray various coatings etc. What I'm looking for is a way to have the car up so I can get under it to completely but safely held up during the whole process also WITHOUT doing ANY damage to the car underneath. This means no bending or scraping anything. Where would I place jack stands? Where will I lift besides those pinch welds?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A shop lift is all I can think of, I miss being on or near a military base for this reason. Youngstown/Mansfield reserve station sucks for this reason  I think there was a lift where you used power tools to lift but I think it ran a few $G's to buy it before shipping. When I did rubber undercoating on my Subaru I used the ramps and that was a PITA so I know your frustration.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're definitely going to want a lift that secures the car front to rear and lifts by the tires. Any other type of lift will cover parts of the car and you won't be able to get to them.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Will the cruze clear the ramps?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What about using jack stands and a floor jack? Has anyone successfully lifted this car with those items with no damage?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dig yourself a long deep trench atLeast 4 feet deep . And then walk right under to clean to your hearts content .. I seen a few home garages with this concept implemented during the original construction of those homes . Good luck ..


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

It's the same as any other car buddy


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Dig yourself a long deep trench atLeast 4 feet deep . And then walk right under to clean to your hearts content .. I seen a few home garages with this concept implemented during the original construction of those homes . Good luck ..


Not a bad thought so long as you have a sump pump.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What you are wanting can pretty easily be done with a jack and jackstands. For the front, slide the jack right under the mirror until the saddle is at the unibody frame rail. Lift up there, and angle the jack toward the front tire so there is enough room to place a jackstand at the factory jacking point. Repeat on the other side.

For the rear, I like to put the jack onto the flat part of the twist beam right under each spring, and then go up slowly. Throw a jackstand under the factory jack point also. 

A hockey puck on the jack and jackstand pads on the jackstands help keep the paint intact. 

Lastly, since it sounds like you don't have access to an air compressor, buy yourself a case of Fluid Film and go to town with it. Especially inside the doors and inside the rocker panels. Or, if you can find a shop that does Krown or CarWell applications, have that done every year. Your Cruze will thank you in 5-7 years when things aren't a rusty mess on the underside.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

check this guys lift out
undercoating with fluid film - YouTube


----------

